# Land for sale



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,we are hoping to move to Portugal within the next 12 or so months. We are going out in October to check out some land. We have seen some for a very good price from around 5,000e to 10,000e for an acre or two with some trees/ fruit trees on and sometimes electricity and water.

We have also seen that a lot of them on the Pure Portugal site say that they are ideal for self sufficient living in either a yurt /caravan/ wooden house, which is exactly what we ultimately want to do. We would prefer to go somewhere in the region from South of Lisbon southwards. Does anyone who is over there now, have or know of some land going in that region and price range for sale please ?

Many thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Wanted Genuine People that want to live in Portugal and lead the GOOD LIFE.

Families / Couples / Singles any age including Retired people very welcome.

Live on Farm full of Animals.

Live in a Tipee ./ Yurt / Log Cabin / Mobile Home.

Grow Vegetables,Fruit etc

Must be ready to move now,positive thinking only,no DREAMERS.

Please call Amber on 00351937460015


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Before you commit yourself then do some research on land classification and what you can legally do and not do as regards yurts, caravans or wooden houses, reality is very different to the idyllic picture sometimes portrayed unless you want to take the risk of living below the radar.

If you want to live on the land then there really has to be a portion with an Urbana designation or would be granted one, or a house or ruin that would get the necessary permissions to renovate or rebuild.


----------



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Before you commit yourself then do some research on land classification and what you can legally do and not do as regards yurts, caravans or wooden houses, reality is very different to the idyllic picture sometimes portrayed unless you want to take the risk of living below the radar.
> 
> If you want to live on the land then there really has to be a portion with an Urbana designation or would be granted one, or a house or ruin that would get the necessary permissions to renovate or rebuild.


Hi, Ye we've got the list of classifications and their descriptions. Just need to get ourselves out there and start looking. We'll get a Portuguese solicitor, so hopefully they will confirm for us if we can live on it and do what we want to do too.


----------



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

silvers said:


> Wanted Genuine People that want to live in Portugal and lead the GOOD LIFE.
> 
> Families / Couples / Singles any age including Retired people very welcome.
> 
> ...


Interesting thank you, but looking for land to buy so we are secure. Thank you. Sounds intriguing though.


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is an off the wall suggestion , there is a lot of land and property for sale in Portugal , and if you are in the - just looking phase . 
Why not bid on a repossessed property or land , your mininium requirement is a Portuguese Contribution Number (Tax Number ) the down side if you are not resident is a 15% tax on top of purchase cost, plus the mumbo jumbo costs related to registering the property . Of course you would need cash as well , but in some cases, not the whole amount immediatly . 
Here's a link . 
:::: AT : VENDAS DE BENS PENHORADOS ::::

Use google translator to get the jist of the property description . Visit it , before you bid .


----------

